
Automatically grade programming assignments - tusharsoni
http://www.autogradr.com
======
tusharsoni
AutoGradr grades programming assignments and provides students with immediate
feedback allowing for resubmissions. Instructors get access to Lint reports,
Plagiarism reports, and students' output without ever having to download or
run anything on their computer

